# lets see your atv trailers/wood haulers



## smoke eater (Oct 19, 2011)

hi all, i'm in the market for a heavy duty atv trailer that will be strong enough for hauling wood out of the woods. my garden tractor trailer is ok for flat surfaces, but not over a bumpy trail through the woods. if anyone ever heard of Bosski trailers, they're awesome , but cost almost $2000. thats way out of my range right now, so i'm wondering what you guys use. 

Dennis (backwoods savage)- i saw a picture of your trailer. i've seen that one somewhere, but can't remember. how do you like it and how much was it? thanks, Rune


----------



## gzecc (Oct 19, 2011)

Look on CL for at least a 6x10 (between the wheels) single axle trailer. Make sure it has at least 2x flooring, angle iron sides and a ramp.


----------



## smoke eater (Oct 19, 2011)

thats a nice one, but might be too big for the woods. my trails are atv sized- maybe 4 ft wide?


----------



## gzecc (Oct 19, 2011)

Then just reduce the size.


----------



## Danno77 (Oct 19, 2011)

Harbor Freight sells a 40" x 48" trailer rated at around 1000 lbs.  Quads uses one just like mine to pull behind his ATV. Nice thing about it is that it's street legal if you want to put a plate on it, too.


----------



## CaddyUser (Oct 19, 2011)

Here's mine...

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/58278/


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a small boat trailer given to me, so I just made a small bed out of scrap wood and 
use it to haul wood up to the house.  I have a box that sits on the front to hold tools as 
well...


----------



## quads (Oct 19, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Harbor Freight sells a 40" x 48" trailer rated at around 1000 lbs.  Quads uses one just like mine to pull behind his ATV. Nice thing about it is that it's street legal if you want to put a plate on it, too.


Yup, here is my Harbor Freight trailer.  Bought it a long time ago for $100 and it came with lights, safety chains, etc. which I didn't install.  On the way home bought a sheet of plywood from Menard's to build the sides.  Can't even begin to count all the loads of wood it's hauled like this.  Still going strong. (it's actually outlived two ATVs!)


----------



## bogydave (Oct 19, 2011)

ATV trailer  30" X 60" X 16" sides. Stacked high almost 1/4 cord.
Quads ATV trailer can haul about a cord, he stacks better than I do  

Wood & multi use trailer: (rated 3500 lb ) 7' wide 10' long & 26" sides I made for it. holds a cord but it gets pretty heavy. I load the front of the trailer heavy &  I put some it the PU & get  a cord +/- per trip of birch.  I have to drive slow, I'm loaded. I usually don' have a long ways to drive. 
Spruce, I can get a little over a cord per trip.
If I had it to do over, I'd buy a double axle trailer rated at 6500 lbs.


----------



## 711mhw (Oct 20, 2011)

I got a big woodlot!


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 20, 2011)

I have this one http://www.swisherinc.com/dump_cart.asp . I bought it at TSC, I think for around $400. I thought the big tires sticking out the sides would be a problem in the woods, but they actually kinda slide off trees if you can't turn wide enough. The wide track and low center of gravity make it very stable. I was always going to put extensions on the sides, but never have. It can handle more firewood than I can fit in it now. One of these days....


----------



## gzecc (Oct 20, 2011)

I also have this.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 20, 2011)

This trailer is only $400...and looks pretty good at that.  Capacity of 1250 pounds!!  Wonder if I would want that tracking axle??

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Trai...&Ntt=trailer&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 20, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> This trailer is only $400...and looks pretty good at that.  Capacity of 1250 pounds!!  Wonder if I would want that tracking axle??
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Trai...&Ntt=trailer&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products



I think walking beams would be a definite plus. 
I like the looks of it, but I'd want to see it in person. I'll have to see if they have one at the store next time I'm there.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2011)

smoke eater said:
			
		

> hi all, i'm in the market for a heavy duty atv trailer that will be strong enough for hauling wood out of the woods. my garden tractor trailer is ok for flat surfaces, but not over a bumpy trail through the woods. if anyone ever heard of Bosski trailers, they're awesome , but cost almost $2000. thats way out of my range right now, so i'm wondering what you guys use.
> 
> Dennis (backwoods savage)- i saw a picture of your trailer. i've seen that one somewhere, but can't remember. how do you like it and how much was it? thanks, Rune



I use this most of the time, it's called the bush burro. If I'm cutting off the main trail, I'll bring the truck back in then use the rhino with the bush burro to bring it back to the truck.

http://www.rescraft.com/trailers.html

zap


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 20, 2011)

Shadow&Flame; said:
			
		

> I had a small boat trailer given to me, so I just made a small bed out of scrap wood and
> use it to haul wood up to the house.  I have a box that sits on the front to hold tools as
> well...



I was thinking of doing similar, like yours. I havent found a trailer that I liked yet, and that would work well. Like you I use my garden tractor which has some different requirements compared to a 4 wheeler. For one it 2wd and needs extra weight on the back tires so an axle placed as far rearward on the cart as possible. Most all carts I see are vary close to center for the axle. My terrain is very rugged and includes hauling the full cart up a steep hill and when going up hill the near balanced cart always shifts back and actually unloads the rear axle. Another nice thing about boat trailers, at least the one I have under my 14' footer is it has the same 5x4.5 lug pattern as my cub cadets and I could use an extra set of big ag lug tires on the trailer instead of the narrow pizza cutters that came on it, and I'd have more spares as well.

But I cant find any cheap or free boat trailers. Even the old rusty ones on craigslist with flat tires want at least a couple hundred. Thats too much for me for rusty old parts to hack up. So I am still toying with buying some hub/spindle assemblies, angle iron, and build it from scratch. I am thinking I'd only have a few hundred into it and would be much more robust than the few hundred dollar carts & built better for my usage. Hmmm.

I've got a 6x10 as well but no way that would go into the woods! Heck it weighs about 1400# just empty. Even with a 4x4 four wheeler that'd be kinda scary going up a steep incline loaded up. Probably would work well though if you had a nice road-sized path going into a relatively flat forest. Tounge weight might be a concern though... my 6x10 on my old cub starts bouncing the front tires off the ground when its got much over 1,000# on it. I've got to get some ballast weight out front...


----------



## oldspark (Oct 20, 2011)

CT, I think that is the one that BW's has and he likes it.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 20, 2011)

Alot of us have these Ohio Steel poly carts, they are rugged, dump carts with ATV style tires that are reasonably priced and hard to beat.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 20, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> CT, I think that is the one that BW's has and he likes it.



You are right oldspark. And to keep weight forward for lots of weight on the little tractor one could always load only the front so he had only 2 rows rather than 3. One little thing anyone should know if they buy this or something similar is that the sides are not super strong in the rear. I just use the ratchet with 1" webbing to tie it together and all is well. Don't seem to have a problem on the front, only on that back end.


----------



## smoke eater (Oct 20, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> oldspark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dennis- have you used your trailer in the woods?  if so, how is it going over bumpy terrain? i'm leaning towards that one from cabelas. i could pick it up there and save on some shipping. 

thanks to all for your pics and ideas. keep them coming, please.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 20, 2011)

smoke eater said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








It works very well in the woods and I like the wide tires in both snow and mud as they are wide enough that they won't sink down and the trailer rolls really easy. I've loaded only 2 large rounds where I tilted the bed to roll the logs up onto the trailer. One other time I took a sideboard off so I did not have to lift so high. 

Putting together was not difficult at all. I ordered mine out of the catalog and had it shipped to the store, which saved a few dollars as the store prices are always higher.


----------



## smoke eater (Oct 20, 2011)

It works very well in the woods and I like the wide tires in both snow and mud as they are wide enough that they won't sink down and the trailer rolls really easy. I've loaded only 2 large rounds where I tilted the bed to roll the logs up onto the trailer. One other time I took a sideboard off so I did not have to lift so high. 

Putting together was not difficult at all. I ordered mine out of the catalog and had it shipped to the store, which saved a few dollars as the store prices are always higher.[/quote]

Dennis- thanks for your input. nothing like real world opinions on something you want to buy, but have no info. thanks, rune


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 20, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

>




Is this your new stacking technique  ;-) you have to teach me this one.


zap


----------



## 'bert (Oct 22, 2011)

I have this one really like it and a reasonable cost $ 500 ~ $ 600  (Super X ST the one in the pic)

http://www.otteroutdoors.com/atvtrailers.html


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 23, 2011)

Dennis I've seen your pic a few times and that would be on the top of my list if I were going to buy one new. But for a 2wd garden tractor I'd want to see if it could be somewhat easily modified to move the axle towards the back. Do you think that would be possible looking at yours?


----------



## gpcollen1 (Oct 24, 2011)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> Dennis I've seen your pic a few times and that would be on the top of my list if I were going to buy one new. But for a 2wd garden tractor I'd want to see if it could be somewhat easily modified to move the axle towards the back. Do you think that would be possible looking at yours?



Not sure why you would need to move the axle back?  Just balance the load the best you can.  I have one of the poly dump carts shown in this thread, about 12 cu ft, and that sucker can take a load.  I pile that thing pretty high and those only cost $200.  That trailer may take a load too heavy for a 2WD lawn tractor.


----------



## scojen (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's the one I want.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200311375_200311375


----------



## lukem (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a 4x8 Harbor Freight folding trailer with some side panels.  It is rated for 1,000 lbs but I've had WAY more than that on there (probably closer to 3K with a load of green osage) and it did great.  I drive mostly on hard ground so the skinny tires aren't a deal breaker for me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 24, 2011)

If I was to buy an ATV trailer I think I would look at one like Backwoods has . . . maybe even spring for the walking beam suspension . . . once you see the walking beam in action it makes you a believer . . . our ATV Club has a "home-built" model with a walking beam suspension and it crawls over the most gnarly stuff . . . wherever your ATV will go, the trailer will go.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Oct 24, 2011)

zapny said:
			
		

> Backwoods Savage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're gonna' use the cow to pull the truck now . . .


----------



## OhioBurner© (Oct 25, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Not sure why you would need to move the axle back?  Just balance the load the best you can.  I have one of the poly dump carts shown in this thread, about 12 cu ft, and that sucker can take a load.  I pile that thing pretty high and those only cost $200.  That trailer may take a load too heavy for a 2WD lawn tractor.



I'd want the axle as far as possible to get the most amount of weight on the rear tractor tires. yeah, it could be just filled in the front but that cuts your capacity down and unless you put somthing in there to keep it in the front then you have a worse situation... it all ends up in the back lol. Wouldnt be a big issues except my terrain is rough and one really big hill I have to travel up loaded. I have a 12.5cuft poly cart too and it didnt hold up...


----------

